# How much ram have you installed ?



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2020)

How much ram have you installed ?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 12, 2020)

I've got 2 trash cans each with 128Gb courtesy of OWC.


----------



## Tice (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh wow, I really thought there'd be more people who, like me, are only working with 16Gb...


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2020)

Tice said:


> Oh wow, I really thought there'd be more people who, like me, are only working with 16Gb...



Ram prices are going to increase sharply so I would buy now...while online etailors have old stock at old pricing.


----------



## Tice (Jan 12, 2020)

Hmm, I might follow that advice! Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Jan 12, 2020)

256 GB


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2020)

Novatlan Sound said:


> 256 GB



what platform?

you can vote now


----------



## Novatlan Sound (Jan 12, 2020)

TRX40 (using a 3970X) for the master with 256 GB
X79 for both slaves (64 GB each)


----------



## Tice (Jan 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ram prices are going to increase sharply so I would buy now...while online etailors have old stock at old pricing.


I actually went and took the plunge. I'm about to have 64 Gb of memory... No more restricting my templates!


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 12, 2020)

i have 48 🙃 (got 4 slots in this laptop and when i upgraded i just left the old RAM in)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2020)

Tice said:


> I actually went and took the plunge. I'm about to have 64 Gb of memory... No more restricting my templates!


what did you buy?


----------



## Tice (Jan 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> what did you buy?


4 blocks of 16 Gb at 2400 MHz, DDR4. That should do it...


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 12, 2020)

I have recently built a new DAW PC and currently I have 32 GB of RAM (DDR4 3000 Mhz). I can install up to the 64 GB in this system and I'm planning to do so in the future - I went with only half the amount for now due to the budget restrictions.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ram prices are going to increase sharply so I would buy now...while online etailors have old stock at old pricing.



How do you know?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jan 12, 2020)

Tice said:


> Oh wow, I really thought there'd be more people who, like me, are only working with 16Gb...



I think this year I'll retire my trusted MacBook Pro Retina 2013 with 16GB for the new shiny MacBook and 64GB. I don't really use a template and as a solution I purged pretty much all the samples so it's been working really well overall, I've never really struggled too much for anything (sometimes with big orchestral sessions, but I think it's more the raw power there). I do struggle with AURAS and HZS though, they don't like my computer much..


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> How do you know?



I’m a big part of the PC hardware community...it’s been widely reported









NAND Flash Prices to Rise up to 40% in 2020


According to the sources over at DigiTimes, NAND flash prices are set to rise by up to 40% in 2020. This report is coming from sources over at memory chipmakers, presumably some of the biggest players like SK Hynix, Micron, and Samsung. If the prediction realizes, consumers will see a...




www.techpowerup.com





I picked up 64GB DDR 4 3200mhz for £260 and a 2TB Crucial SSD for £158 I should have bought 3 !


----------



## Mornats (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm a hobbyist with 32GB here.


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 12, 2020)

Making it work with 16 GB right now. Would love to upgrade, but I've got one of those iMacs that are un-upgradeable. I'd need to buy a whole system...


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 12, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I’m a big part of the PC hardware community...it’s been widely reported
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the source! Sounds like deliberate price fixing to me.


----------



## MilesAbbott (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm at 24GB, about to be 32GB tomorrow if I actually take the time to do it. I started with 16GB, but definitely had some issues. 24GB was nearly enough for my current project, 32GB will do the trick, although I've avoided using my Embertone Walker 1955 with my other patches because I can tell my system won't be able to handle it, probably not even with 32GB. That thing is a resource hog. I'm just settling for rendering audio in a separate project and importing.


----------



## robh (Jan 12, 2020)

Another one here at 48GB.


----------



## sIR dORT (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm at 16 GB on a 2018 Macbook Pro - not the greatest for sure but freezing some tracks does the trick when things are having a hard time.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 12, 2020)

Currently a Trashcan with 96gb and two Mac Pro 5,1s with 96gb in each. Might add a 3rd soon.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 12, 2020)

Two PC slaves each with 64GB and a Mac Pro with 384GB. The 384GB cost me way less than the _16GB_ I put in my 2008 Mac Pro!


----------

